# Topics > Multi-systems > Smart environment >  Research Cisco on the Internet of Things

## Airicist

"Connections Counter: The Internet of Everything in Motion"

July 29, 2013

----------


## Airicist

IoE: Cisco President Rob Lloyd on IoE Value 

Uploaded on Jun 13, 2013




> Cisco President Rob Lloyd shares his perspectives on the results of the 2013 IoE Value Index, which highlights the massive opportunities for businesses worldwide.

----------

